# A christmas poem, for our soldiers



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2005)

> The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light,
> I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight.
> 
> My wife was asleep, her head on my chest,
> ...



For all of our current military members, this one is for you guys. Thanks for carrying the torch of freedom.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

That actually brought a tear to my eye. Thanks for posting that even.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a fine poem. I only wish that the sentiment was felt as strongly by the citizens of more nations toward their servicemen and women. 
That's one of many things that I've always admired about the United States of America. The nearly unbroken, strong support that the ordinary citizen has shown towards the service people, even in peacetime. Hopefully peace will actually come someday.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice poem Eric, very moving.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2005)

I didn't write it, but thought it was well done and had to pass it along. That got to a few of us at the office too, we all got a bit misty with that one.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

that's a great poem, although i seriously doubt total world peace will ever be achieved.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

No but it would be nice....


----------

